# Microsoft Scam Callers Arrested



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Microsoft Scam Callers Arrested After Years of Terrorizing the Technically Challenged

Those shameless scammers that cold-call people pretending to be from Microsoft and demanding money after walking users through supposed problems with their computers? They're going down, it seems, with four people arrested in the UK for enabling the rip-off.


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

Well that's a bit of good news


----------



## MoonPoint (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm happy about that. My wife is home most of the day and I sometimes work from home; we frequently get calls from scammers claiming to be working for "Windows Technical Department." Sometimes, we'll get several calls in one day. I can't just ignore incoming calls with numbers I don't recognize, since I can't know the numbers of everyone who might call me about a work-related matter, so the calls from these scammers are very irksome to me when I'm trying to get work done. I'm hoping the Indian government will take more action against the people operating call centers in India engaged in these activities.

I've also received a call from someone with an Indian accent claiming to be an IRS agent and threatening me with arrest; when I told him I knew he was a fraudster, he responded with profanity. The Indian government has, laudably, taken action against some of those scammers arresting an alleged ringleader of IRS scam calls to U.S. citizens in April and last year arrested 70 people involved in an operation where callers posed as IRS agents.

I'm hoping I'll see more articles like the one to which you linked in the future as governments take further action against such criminals.


----------



## PaulineGreening (Jun 17, 2017)

This is great news. I'm so upset that these scammers target the older population that really don't have any idea about such and was just using a computer for the sake of communicating with family. I hope that this stops for good.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Cold calling has expanded far from just the MS scam callers.
I don't answer phone #'s I don't recognize, anymore.


----------

